# Succesful IVF at 39?



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Anyone managing to conceive with ICSI/IMSI at 39 and having a healthy baby?


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Just to specify I mean with own eggs


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

My only successful treatment (ICSI with own egg and own sperm) started when I was 39 and 6 months. My perfect, healthy daughter was born when I was 40 years and 4 months old.

My precious 5 attempts all failed and I was younger and thinner lol.

PS: my DH was 56 when our daughter was born, so age is not everything!!!

Best of luck,

Dee


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Irish Dee
You give me a lot of hope.  
What do you think worked for you? Was it ARGC? I am at the Lister


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I had my second son when I was 39 years and 5 months.  So my eggs were fine.

Good luck
X


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

I feel that immune treatment, (especially IVIG) made the difference to me. 

I'm a huge ARGC fan, (obviously as I had my daughter there), but loved their tailored approach and individual protocols.

Best thing any gynaecologist ever said to me when I was in "I'm going to be 40 soon and all my eggs will be rubbish panic" was did I think that my ovaries had a calendar and that when I hit 40 they wild just give up the ghost?

Every woman's fertility is different and although the stats get a bit depressing, there are loads and loads of women on FF who have successfully had healthy babies at or around forty plus!!!

Dee


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks Irish Dee. 
I think this time I am paying for the NK and thrombophilia tests. I want to rule out these causes of miscarriage.
We are with the Lister at the moment. I will do three more cycles with them and if it doesn't work then will probably try ARGC.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,


If I had my time over my time over again, I would go straight to ARGC, but me and DH both say that any previous cycle would not have been the specific egg and sperm test made our precious daughter Alannah, I wish you the best of luck,


Dee


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi IRish Dee
Again thanks so much for your support and answers.
I understand that ARGC has very high success rates. However, the word on the street is that they choose their patients and If you have FSH higher than 10 they won't take you, which is unlikely for a woman my age. I have AMH 7.7 but quite a few follicles each month. According to your experience does this hold true? Reason i am asking is because I am going to have the NK and any other RM tests at the Lister anyway and get treatment there. If the only reason for the high ARGC rates is that they choose their clients then it may not worth changing. If it is that they do something different indeed then maybe I would change


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

From my experience, ARGC like your FSH to be below 10 on the month that you cycle, but your levels can fluctuate month to month, so they just try to find the best month for you personally.

I spent hours and hours chatting to so many ladies at Natural Kitchen and met so many with very complex histories, multiple failures and overall, most of the girls I met were like me, 'Last chance saloon'.

A few of the girls cycled with a slightly higher FSH, but 'cherry picking' customers is not something I'd ever associate with ARGC, if anything, I'd say the opposite, but that's just my opinion.

Have you had your FSH checked?

Dee

PS: heres a link to my diary if you fancy a nosey. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260497.0


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi Irish Dee
Last time I. Checked was a while ago and was 9.9. I am not sure whether Lister checked FSH as well as AMH. I wasn't aware that FSH fluctuates. I thought it increases as you grow older. In terms of AFC I have 12-15 each month. First cycle with Lister was really good but miscarried. Second cycle not so much.9 eggs collected,5 injected, 100% fertilization perfect until day 3, then only one bad quality blasto on day6. We chose not to transfer this one. Now we have two frosties from previous cycle and thinking what to do with those. I feel heartbroken and deflated. My problem is that we conceive easily but keep miscarrying. And I keep questioning myself
1) is it an egg/sperm quality issue? I m aware of my age but if it was why do we conceive so fast? Why do we have such high fertilization rate?
2) is it an immune problem? Could be but forst pregnancy was a termination not a moscarriage and was chromosome abnormality
3) is it a blood clotting problem? Same as number 2

Also why such difference between the two cycles? We didn't have them that much apart. First in January, second in May? Completely heartbroken and baffled


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, I was 38 when i conceived from a FET from an ICsi treatment cycle. I was 39 when the twins were born.
Mine were 2 day embryo's. My eggs.
Good luck


----------



## IzzyQ (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi Efi, I'm 41 and currently 11w+6 on my 3rd FET cycle. I think the difference for me this cycle was getting my lining as thick as possible with lots of oestrogen support, really maxing my protein and collagen intake, checking my progesterone levels the second I got my BFP on OTD, and then having maximum progesterone support when the levels came back as very low. I've been on 2 cyclogest and 1 Lubion injection a day ever since. This is also my first cycle with steroids. I really think my pregnancy has been a result of the whole combination, and i also made a really concerted effort to not allow the stress to get on top of me, with lots of acupuncture and meditation. I've had a tailored programme from a private fertility gynaecologist Mr Lower, who worked with CARE for transfers and is now with IVI on Harley St. I also stopped wearing nail varnish, which contains lots of chemicals like formaldehyde which get into your bloodstream. I'm not a paranoid person but I wanted to give this embryo the best shot! There are lots of women on here who have conceived through IVF over the age of 39, it's definitely not too late to try!


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks IzzyQ and beachbaby. You give me a lot of strength!

I now have two frozen blastos and I am between transfering these untested or having 3 embryo batching cycles to get some more and test with PGS. 

Considering I have had two miscarriages and one TFMR before in the past wjat would you do of you were in my place?


----------

